# Erfahrung Versiondog oder dergleichen



## blackknights (18 August 2017)

Hallo Zusammen, bin auf der Suche nach einer Software zur Verwaltung von SPS-Programmen etc. Auch Versionierung und Dokumentation wäre interessant.
Sind 4 Programmierer und suchen eine klare Strategie.

Hatte gestern ein Webinar von Versiondog, klingt echt interessant und wäre auf den ersten Blick das richtige...
Aber der gute Herr wollte 33.000€ für die Software!!!

Ja wirklich, in worten dreiunddreisigtausend!!!

Wer von euch hat das im Einsatz, bzw, wer kennt eine gute Alternative?

Danke vorab für euer Feedback


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 August 2017)

> Aber der gute Herr wollte 33.000€ für die Software!!!



Für 4 Lizenzen? Na dann bleibe ich doch bei meiner Variante ( wir tragen in eine bestimmte
Quelle jede Änderung und den Grund dafür ein. Als Kommentar halt ). Die Software kann bestimmt
mehr aber bei der Preisklasse sind wir raus.


----------



## blackknights (18 August 2017)

Ja das war auch meine Antwort.

Aber kann mir ja fast nicht vorstellen das jemand das bezahlt.
Daher wären die Erfahrungen von Anwendern ganz nett... Weit verbreitet und oft eingesetzt wird es, laut Recherche im Netz


----------



## H-Cl (18 August 2017)

Wir haben das vor langer Zeit mal für ein paar Monate getestet.
Es war damals nicht möglich mit mehreren Entwicklern gleichzeitig an einem SPS-Programm zu arbeiten (pessimistische Versionsverwaltung, das auschecken einzelner Bausteine war nicht möglich).
Somit war es für uns im Entwicklungbereich nicht brauchbar. Offenbar hat sich daran seitdem prinzipiell nichts geändert.

Der Haupteinsatzzweck dieser Software liegt eher im Bereich Wartung/Instandhaltung, vor allem in größeren Betrieben.


----------



## Münchnerjunge (18 August 2017)

Welche (Mindest-)Anforderungen stellst du/ihr denn an die Software?


----------



## blackknights (18 August 2017)

Das Must have:
Versionierung automatisch 
Vergleichsmöglichkeit der Programme
Dokumentationspflicht was geändert wurde
Abgleich mit Server auf dem ALLE Daten zentral liegen
Grafische Oberfläche

Nice to have:
Eigener Versionierungsschlüssel mit Revision


----------



## Fabpicard (18 August 2017)

blackknights schrieb:


> Ja das war auch meine Antwort.



Hihi, geht doch noch... Ich hatte das für uns mal angefragt...
Allerdings müssten hier auch alle aktuell 23 Hersteller auf ihre Maschinenprogramme jeweils zugreifen.
Somit waren wir dann bei einer Lizenz für 25-30 "User" und da kaufen wir für den Preis lieber ein neues Hochregal 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## gangsterbob (18 August 2017)

Nimm doch GIT...


----------



## Wincctia (18 August 2017)

Hallo Black, 


wir haben den Vdog muss sagen ist Vorallem wie ihr oben schon geschrieben habt in der Ih echt geil! 
Wir machen jede Nacht einen Ag Abzug wir bekommen jeden Tag einen Raport über online offline Unterschiede und das ganze Funktioniert auch mit vielen Systemen ( Zenon Siemens Kuka ABB) also auch robis und diverse andere Sachen. 


Wenn jemand noch infos braucht einfach melden !! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen tia


----------



## blackknights (20 August 2017)

Hi Wincctia, 

danke für dein Feedback, aber mal Hand aufs Herz... Kostet das Programm wirklich soviel??


----------



## blackknights (20 August 2017)

Hey gängschter...Boob ;-)

Klär mich mal bissel auf was genau ihr mit dem GIT macht?
Lese gerade parallel auf der HP, aber hätte gerne einen realen Feedbackbericht von einem praktischen Anwender..


----------



## Wincctia (20 August 2017)

Hallo Black, 

wir haben den Vdog in einen Serversystem 2 Servern Parallelen System mit über 1000 Usern und mehren Tausend Komponenten ( dort eingelagerte Datein Projekte) wir habe noch auch einen Wartungsvertrag wo wir immer die Aktuellen Updates bekommen. 
Da ist der Betrag im Jahr schon recht hoch. Diese Mengengerüste brauchen aber wohl nur die wenigsten. 

Wenn du aber auch in diesen Bereich unterwegs bist dann kann ich dir da schon noch ein paar Eckdaten nennen. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen tia


----------



## maxder2te (23 August 2017)

Wir benutzen ebenfalls VersionDog mit ca. 70 Usern. Es kommt als reiner Versionsverwalter für alle Arten von Steuerungsprogrammen und zugehöriger Dokumentation zum Einsatz (Siemens, Rockwell, B&R, Kuka, ABB, Microsoft, ........). Auch unser internes Hilfesystem (chm) wird über VD verteilt. Auch wir haben einen Pflegevertrag der sicherlich einige k-EUR im Jahr kostet (darüber weiß ich nicht Bescheid). Die Möglichkeiten, die VersionDog beitet, werden imho im Moment noch bei Weitem nicht ausgenutzt.
Eingeführt wurde VersionDog, als wir mehr als 50 Leute in dem Bereich waren und die Projektablage über das herkömmliche Dokumentenmanagement-System schon längst nicht mehr zweckmäßig war. Davor (bis ca. 20 Kollegen) lief alles über einen herkömmlichen SMB-Server, der von der IT verwaltet und täglich gesichert wurde - hat ein Kollege Mist gebaut und gröber was gelöscht musste man an das Backup ran. Versionsverwaltung gabs keine.

Die Dokumentationspflicht ist bei uns eine rein organisatorische Maßnahme, die mal besser, mal schlechter, funktioniert. Sie läuft nach wie vor über ein herkömmliches Dokumentenmanagement-System.

33k EUR kommt mir für 4 User recht viel vor. Es ist die Frage, was da alles mit beinhaltet ist und was der Pflegevertrag kostet. Nicht vergessen darfst du, dass auch für den VersionDog-Server ein adäquates Backup eingerichtet (und kontrolliert) werden muss. Bei Alternativlösungen wie git bleibt für mich immer die Frage offen, ob es für geschlossene Formate, wie es die meisten Automatisierungssysteme sind, wirklich Nutzen bringen. Zudem muss sich wieder jemand um das Aufsetzen/Pflegen/Backup des Systems kümmern. Die Kosten für diese Arbeitszeit und die Tatsache, dass man die gleiche Arbeitszeit gleichzeitig nicht an Kunden verkaufen kann, kann schon schnell mal einige 10k EUR aumachen.......

lg


----------



## ThomasH (25 August 2017)

Hallo Blackknights,

als "Auvesianer" (versiondog) würde ich gerne folgende Information weiter geben:

- Die genannten 33.000 Euro ist der Preis unserer großen Standardlizenz für Produktionsbetriebe - Sie richtet sich nicht nach Usern, denn diese sind unbegrenzt - sondern nach der Anzahl der verwaltbaren Projekte (in diesem Fall 3000 Komponenten) und der Anzahl der automatischen Sicherungen (in diesem Fall 1000 backup Jobs - würde also für 1000 SPSen, Roboter oder andere Geräte reichen). 

Wenn ich Ihren Beitrag richtig verstanden habe, benötigen Sie gar keine automatischen Sicherungen. Fragen Sie deshalb nach der EP Produktlinie (Engineering und Projektmanagement). Bei der EP Produktlinie zählen wir die einzelnen User und es gibt auch für exakt 4 User eine Lizenz. Also einfach nochmal Kontakt aufnehmen ...


----------



## longbow24 (29 August 2017)

Hallo,

VersionDog wird auch bei uns eingesetzt. Ich finde es von Vorteil, dass man anhand der Logs nachvollziehen kann, wer wann welches Projekt ausgecheckt hat. Ebenso sieht man (aktuell noch kein TIA) die gemachten Änderungen in einer Übersicht und muss nicht mühsam beide Projektstände vergleichen. 

Auch sehr gut sind die oben erwähnten Backup-Jobs, bei denen auch ein Vergleich durchgeführt wird. Falls Unterschiede auffallen (und das ist nicht selten), kommt man so immer auf den "aktuellen" Stand der Anlagen.

Gerade bei größeren Produktionsumgebungen kommt man mit händischen Lösungen und mehrerern PG`s eigentlich nur noch mühsam ohne aus. Allerdings hat auch VersionDog seine Schwächen und hat nur Erfolg, wenn es von jedem Nutzer ordentlich bedient wird.

ciu


----------



## Pneumatik (4 September 2017)

Ich habe bei uns vor einigen Monaten Git eingerichtet. Würde das als die Versionierungssoftware bezeichnen. 

Git kann man kostenlos auf einem eigenen Server z.B. mit https://gogs.io/ einrichten.
Mit TwinCat 3 (also Visual Studio) funktioniert das bestens.

Bei anderer Software kann ich nicht viel über die Einbindung sagen. Allerdings funktioniert die Versionierung immer über den Explorer. Das schöne an Git ist, dass es die Versionierungssoftware der Informatiker ist und dementsprechend eine riesen Community und stabile Software bietet. Lediglich die ersten Tage waren etwas ungewohnt und mit einigem Lesen verbunden ... seitdem und nach nun knapp 3 Monaten möchte ich die Software nicht mehr missen!

Informationen wie GIT Allgemein funktioniert ( wenn auch meist mit reinen Inforamtik Beispielen) gibt es zuhauf. 
Einen ersten Überblick gibt es z.B. auch mittels sehr einfacher Youtube Videos.


----------



## Blockmove (4 September 2017)

In wie weit funktioniert GIT mit Binärdateien?
Bei S7 (egal ob Tia oder Classic) müsste man wohl immer über Quellen gehen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## bike (4 September 2017)

Mit GIT habe wir auch noch nicht geschafft, Binärdaten sinnvoll zu handeln.
Aber noch gibt es SVN und damit geht es.
Und als Bezahlalternative gibt es noch MKS.
Versionsdog hat uns bzw meist mir bei einem Autobastler in Wolfsburg und / oder Braunschweig mehr als einmal das Genick gebrochen und viel Arbeit beschafft.
Das System mag gut sein, aber wenn so viele Menschen damit arbeiten dürfen? dann ist es fehleranfällig.
So ungefähr haben mir auch ein Autobastler aus Paris die Nichtverwendung solcher Systeme erklärt.


bike


----------



## marlob (4 September 2017)

Ich benutze git täglich für alles mögliche was mit Text zu tun hat. Und dafür ist es gemacht. Für Binärdateien kann ich es nicht empfehlen. Es gibt git-lfs und git-annex um git für Binärdateien zu benutzen. Da habe ich aber, noch, keine Erfahrung mit.


----------



## marlob (4 September 2017)

bike schrieb:


> ...
> Versionsdog hat uns bzw meist mir bei einem Autobastler in Wolfsburg und / oder Braunschweig mehr als einmal das Genick gebrochen und viel Arbeit beschafft.
> Das System mag gut sein, aber wenn so viele Menschen damit arbeiten dürfen? dann ist es fehleranfällig.
> ...
> bike


Ob Versiondog, git, svn oder zipfiles. Letztendlich gehört bei jedem System dazu, das sich jeder an die Regeln hält und diszipliniert arbeitet. Und dann sind Systeme wie Versiondog, git usw. im Vorteil gegenüber zipfiles oder dergleichen


----------



## gerribaldi (5 September 2017)

Bei Codesys 2.x hat mein alter Arbeitgeber direkt mit den Exportfiles gearbeitet und diese in SVN gemanaget. Die neue Steuerung lief dann mit Codesys 3.x und da wurde dann das interne Versionsverwaltungswerkzeug genutzt (welches aber vom Steuerungslieferant (BRC) angepasst war) weil das mit den Exportfiles nicht mehr ohne weiteres funktioniert hat. Lt. Codesys Store handelt es sich dabei um Subversion.


----------



## bike (6 September 2017)

marlob schrieb:


> Ob Versiondog, git, svn oder zipfiles. Letztendlich gehört bei jedem System dazu, das sich jeder an die Regeln hält und diszipliniert arbeitet. Und dann sind Systeme wie Versiondog, git usw. im Vorteil gegenüber zipfiles oder dergleichen



Das ist richtig.
Doch bei SVN sind die Kosten etwas weniger als bei Versionsdog und nach meiner Erfahrung ist SVN leichter zu handeln.

Mir geht es ab und an auf den Geist, dass immer mehr Versionen einer funktionierenden Software vorhanden sind.(Autobastler lässt grüssen).
Bei einem Projekt gab es VIER Versionen, nur weil der Kommetar der Bausteine bzw der Symolik geändert wurde.
Muss das sein?
Besser wäre es, wenn die ihre Betrugsautos richtig reparieren.

bike


----------



## ThomasH (29 September 2017)

Hallo Blackknights,

da scheint etwas schief gelaufen zu sein. Für das reine Engineering - also ohne automatischen Backup - gibt es bei Auvesy die EP Produktlinie. EP steht für "Engineering Production" und der Preis für 50 benamte User liegt bei 33.080 Euro, also 660 Euro pro User. Bei höherer Stückzahl kommen wir deutlich unter 500 Euro .... und für weniger User gibt es auch die EP Lite Edition als Alternative! Also einfach nochmals bei Auvesy melden ...

Ansonsten überlegen wir gerade für den Anlagen- und Maschinenbau bzw. Systemintegratoren die Smart Compares als Add-On für Subversion und Co zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## skihase26 (6 November 2019)

Hallo,

hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit der Parametrierung der Zugriffparameter in Versiondog bei der CoDeSys -Steuerung von Wago?


----------



## hackl90 (17 Januar 2020)

Wir suchen derzeit auch eine alternative zu VersionDog, was für mich die Erste Wahl währe.
Nahezu alle OEMs nutzen es, bietet viele Funktionen und ist für Automatisierung recht ausgereift.
Leider bekommen wir auch das Geld dazu nicht frei, es ist im Erstinvest einfach verdammt teuer. Und bringt bei uns erst nach Monaten\Jahren einen nutzen.
Daher nun die Suche nach einer OpenSource Lösung.

Im Thread ist GIT angesprochen worden, ich vermute github basiert darauf.
Hat hierzu jemand nähere Erfahrungen.

Ich würde an das System nur grundlegende Anforderungen stellen alles weitere ist nur nicetohave.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob dies mit GIT möglich wäre? Oder gibts alternative OpenSource\ Günstige Software

- Versionierung von *.Zip , bzw archivierten Backups
- Löschen von alten Backups darf nur der Admin
- Beim einpflegen eines neuen Backups muss ein Kommentar abgegeben werden
- Eine Baumstrucktur ähnlich des WindowsExplorers\Versiondog sollte erstellt werden können
- USABILITY für den Endnutzer muss so einfach wie möglich sein
  - Login
  - Direkt zugriff auf die Backups


Nice to Have:
- Ordner können gebackupt werden
- einzelne Teile der Baumstrucktur können für Benutzer\Gruppen ausgeblendet werden
- Dateien können verglichen werden (Nur Quelltext)
- Eincheck/Auschecken möglich ähnlich Versiondog

Versioniert werden solll folgendes:
- Roboterbackups (Abb,Kuka;Fanuc)
- SPS Backups (Siemens,Codesys,...)
- Alles was man verzippen kann

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Januar 2020)

@hackl90

Git ist ein "normales" Versionsverwaltungsprogramm.
Am besten für textbasierte Dateien.

Die Bedienung erfolgt normal nur über die Kommandozeile.
Du brauchst also noch ne Oberfläche dazu. Egal ob als Programm oder vielleicht auch als Webanwendung (ähnlich Github).

Der Vergleich bei Git ist nur rudimentär. Textdateien ja, S7- oder TIA-Projekte funktioniert halt nur über Umwege.

Letztlich wissen die Jungs von Versiondog schon warum sie das Geld verlangen können :roll:

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Matze001 (17 Januar 2020)

Hi,

also meine Erfahrungen mit GIT.

Ich habe Gitlab auf einem Linux-Server am Laufen und teste es gerade.
Ich habe ähnliche Anforderungen wie Du.

Infos vorweg (Auf diese Verweise ich dann bei Deinen Punkten

GIT Arbeitet mit Projekten. Du kannst also für jedes deiner Realen Projekte ein GIT-Projekt anlegen
GIT hat eine Benutzerverwaltung - Du kannst auf Projektebene (Ich meine sogar auf Branch-Ebene) Berechtigungen erteilen
Löschen kann man nur das ganze Projekt - und das nur als "OWNER"

- Versionierung von *.Zip , bzw archivierten Backups -> Es kann alles Versioniert werden was eine Datei ist
- Löschen von alten Backups darf nur der Admin -> Siehe Löschen
- Beim einpflegen eines neuen Backups muss ein Kommentar abgegeben werden -> Commit-Message ist immer Pflicht
- Eine Baumstrucktur ähnlich des WindowsExplorers\Versiondog sollte erstellt werden können -> Je nach Client ja
- USABILITY für den Endnutzer muss so einfach wie möglich sein -> Je nach Client ja
  - Login -> Benutzerverwaltung
  - Direkt zugriff auf die Backups -> Man kann Jederzeit auf einen alten Stand zurückspringen (Dies wird auch Comitted und bleibt damit erkennbar)


Nice to Have:
- Ordner können gebackupt werden -> Gitlab hat eine Backupfunktion / Oder Du meinst das man ganze Ordner in die Versionsverwaltung packt? -> Geht auch
- einzelne Teile der Baumstrucktur können für Benutzer\Gruppen ausgeblendet werden -> Siehe Benutzerverwaltung
- Dateien können verglichen werden (Nur Quelltext) -> Ja geht -> Schön Farbig hervorgehoben
- Eincheck/Auschecken möglich ähnlich Versiondog -> Ich weis nicht wie es bei Versiondog ist -> Es gibt Push und Pull. Was halt wichtig ist. Es wird immer die komplette Repo ein bzw. ausgecheckt. Wenn diese also zu groß wird (z.B. Backups von 3 Robotern in der Anlage, SPS, HMI, Projektdaten, Umrichterparameter, Bilder?!) wird es irgendwann viel und unnötiger Overhead... dann sollte man ggf. die Bereiche splitten (Fork).

Versioniert werden solll folgendes:
- Roboterbackups (Abb,Kuka;Fanuc) geht
- SPS Backups (Siemens,Codesys,...) geht
- Alles was man verzippen kann geht und noch viel mehr 


Hoffe das war hilfreich.

Grüße

Marcel

P.S: Gitlab ist bis zu einem gewissen Rahmen Kostenlos wenn nicht gar OpenSource?!


----------



## hackl90 (17 Januar 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Perfekte und schnelle Antwort



> Je nach Client ja



Heißt für Gitlab können verschiedene Clients verwedet werden?
Welchen hast du aktuell im Einsatz?


----------



## Matze001 (17 Januar 2020)

Gitlab ist quasi nur die Server-Instanz für GIT mit einer Web-GUI (Siehe https://about.gitlab.com/ bzw. hier: https://about.gitlab.com/stages-devops-lifecycle/)

Ich nutze aktuell keinen Client bzw. Visual Studio für C# Anwengungen (Client schon integriert) 
Du kannst mal in Ruhe googeln was es für GIT-Clients gibt. Alle sollten mit Gitlab kompatibel sein.

Was an Gitlab noch cool ist:

Du hast in der Web-GUI für jedes Projekt ein Wiki, einen Bugtracker und viele weitere nützliche Tools.

Am Besten mal in einer VM aufsetzen (dauert ca. 30min) und mit rum spielen!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## hackl90 (17 Januar 2020)

Vielen Dank!
Ich berichte dann ob wir weiter gekommen sind


----------



## hackl90 (17 Januar 2020)

Immer wieder gut wenn man miteinander spricht.
Wir nun doch einen Test mit VersionDog durchführen.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## maxder2te (29 Juni 2022)

Backupmanager schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen :=)
> 
> Mittlerweile gibt es zu versiondog eine Alternative. Die Software eguide4DATA basiert auf dem neusten Stand der Technik. Die Software ist voll skalierbar und Modular aufgebaut. D.h. man kann diese als kleines Unternehmen bis hin zum Konzern einsetzten. Die größe bestimmt hierbei den Preis. :=)
> 
> ...


Neuester Stand der Technik, Skalierbar und modular. Wenn ich diese Vertriebsphrasen schon höre....
Neu ist was? .NET? Python? Rust? SQL?

Womit heben Sie sich von versiondog ab? Funktionalität? Wo konkret? Preis? Warum soll ich mir Zeit nehmen für eine Anfrage?
Die Homepage gibt nichts her außer dass die 3 Firmengründer Vertriebserfahrung haben....


----------



## PN/DP (29 Juni 2022)

@Backupmanager
Willst Du jetzt alle alten Thread-Leichen betreffs Versionierung fleddern, um für diese Software zu werben?

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Juni 2022)

Ich finde es ja im Prinzip interessant. Leider gibt die Webseite nicht viele Informationen preis, welche Systeme werden unterstützt, was ist genau möglich, ein paar PDFs mit Beispielen...
Eine Anfrage stelle ich nicht um dies zu erfahren. Das sollte schon ohne Nachfrage erkennbar sein.


----------



## maxder2te (29 Juni 2022)

Das Bauchgefühl sagt, dass das ehemalige Auvesy-Leute sind, die den Zusammenschluss mit MDT nicht mitgemacht haben. Auvesy ist 24 km weg, die ehemalige Osteuropa-Vertriebsfirma Sinome knappe 50.


----------



## Blockmove (29 Juni 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja im Prinzip interessant. Leider gibt die Webseite nicht viele Informationen preis, welche Systeme werden unterstützt, was ist genau möglich, ein paar PDFs mit Beispielen...
> Eine Anfrage stelle ich nicht um dies zu erfahren. Das sollte schon ohne Nachfrage erkennbar sein.



Ich hab mir auch gerade die Webseite angesehen.
Verlorene Zeit ... Nur allgemeines Vertriebsgeblubber.

Nicht mal eine ansatzweise detailierte Systembeschreibung. keine aussagekräftigen Screenshots ...
Welche Systeme werden überhaupt unterstützt?

Aber ok ... Der Webdesigner ist gut


----------



## Blockmove (29 Juni 2022)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Das Bauchgefühl sagt, dass das ehemalige Auvesy-Leute sind, die den Zusammenschluss mit MDT nicht mitgemacht haben. Auvesy ist 24 km weg, die ehemalige Osteuropa-Vertriebsfirma Sinome knappe 50.


Den Verdacht hatte ich.
Und Xing und Linkedin bestätigten dann das Bauchgefühl


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Juni 2022)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Das Bauchgefühl sagt, dass das ehemalige Auvesy-Leute sind, die den Zusammenschluss mit MDT nicht mitgemacht haben.


Was ja nicht verwerflich ist.


----------



## Blockmove (29 Juni 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was ja nicht verwerflich ist.


Absolut nicht. Eine Alternative zu Versiondog ist auf jeden Fall wünschenswert.


----------



## maxder2te (30 Juni 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Absolut nicht. Eine Alternative zu Versiondog ist auf jeden Fall wünschenswert.


Vor allem da Auvesy jetzt auch in Richtung Abo-Modell stößt


----------

